# Game #45: Lakers @ Rockets



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center>









Los Angeles Lakers (24-20, 3rd Pacific) 

@









Houston Rockets (27-21, 3rd Southwest) 

Sunday, Feb. 6, 12:30pm
at Rockets
TV: ABC
Radio: KLAC-AM 570/KWKW-AM 1330









Lamar Odom and the Lakers rallied, but fell short Thursday. 


*TV/Radio Broadcasts*
  
  
  

Los Angeles Lakers

*Probable Starting Lineup*





































PG: Chucky Atkins
SG: Caron Butler
SF: Jumaine Jones
PF: Lamar Odom
C: Chris Mihm

*Key Reserves:*






















Brian Cook
Brian Grant
Luke Walton

Houston Rockets

*Probable Starting Lineup*





































PG: Bob Sura
SG: David Wesley
SF: Tracy McGrady
PF: Juwan Howard
C: Yao Ming

*Key Reserves:*






















Jon Barry
Rod Strickland
Clarence Weatherspoon

Last Meeting
Date: January 8th, 2005 
Recap: LA Lakers 111, Houston 104
Summary: LOS ANGELES (AP) -- Kobe Bryant was so money, and not just for the Los Angeles Lakers. Bryant had 27 points and 10 assists in a 111-104 victory over the Houston Rockets on Friday night when every point he scored meant money for children who survived the tsunami in Southeast Asia. The Lakers needed some charity of their own after losing two straight games at San Antonio and Dallas. ``It was a big game,'' Bryant said. ``Their team is trying to fight to get into the playoffs as we are and they're right on our heels. We're fighting every game. It's an uphill battle for us, but we seem to rise to the challenge.'' 

INJURIES:
Rockets - 
F Maurice Taylor (flu)
G Reece Gaines (left patella tendinitis)
G Charlie Ward (right knee contusion)

Lakers - 
G Kobe Bryant (sprained right ankle)
C Vlade Divac (back surgery)
F Devean George (left ankle surgery)

Rockets Forum Game Thread
</center>


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

On the road against a Rockets team that's been playing well recently = Lakers loss. Assuming Kobe doesn't make an early comeback. He tends to try and come back early when the Lakers go on the road. 

That said, if they hit their jumpers/threes, they can pull it out.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

The Lakers.................leaving....Staples....? I didn't realize we were required to play games in other team's cities. 

Anyway though, Rockettes win.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*<blink>lakers win by 2 </blink>*


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

> lakers win by 2


agreed....the way the lakers played against the spurs the other night in that 4th qtr....LAKERS WIN!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lakers still worthy foe for Rockets

"Certainly, they're a different team. They don't have the star power out there right now that they've had in the past with Kobe being out. But they've played well. They've probably overachieved a little, but they've given us all we can handle. This time of the season, we do worry about tiebreakers and standings and chasing teams down. We look at the standings, and they're right there." - Rockets guard Bob Sura. 

"It's different because Kobe's a great player. That's 28, 29 points out of their lineup. It's definitely different. But you can't take those guys lightly because those guys are doing an extremely good job of playing hard. I watched them (Thursday) night. Lamar Odom has picked up his game. Chucky Atkins has picked up his game." - Rockets Tracy McGrady

"They're hard to guard. Lamar Odom is so underrated. I mean, he's one of the top power forwards in the game with his quickness. Chucky Atkins is having a heck of a year. I don't think there's any danger of us looking past them." - Rockets coach Jeff Van Gundy


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

pretty crappy first 15 mintues, walton comes in, comits 2 TO in 60 seconds, at least they have started in crawl back in it, and nice long 2 from walton


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

SO MANY TURNOVERS,****


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

My goodness Yao is amazing.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lakers cut it to 4.. In comes Turnover Brown.. Rockets back up by 12.. It would be nice if Lamar wants to play!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Halftime: Rockets 50 - Lakers 39*

Halftime: Rockets 50 - Lakers 39

<pre>
Name Min FG 3Pt FT Off Reb Ast TO Stl Blk PF Pts 
Jones 16 1-3 0-1 0-0 2 6 0 2 1 0 0 2 
Odom 18 0-5 0-2 1-2 1 7 4 0 0 0 1 1 
Mihm 16 2-6 0-0 1-2 2 4 0 2 0 0 2 5 
Atkins 20 3-5 1-2 3-4 0 2 2 4 2 0 0 10 
Butler 22 5-7 0-1 0-0 0 1 2 2 0 0 1 10 
Walton 10 3-4 0-1 1-1 0 1 0 2 0 0 1 7 
Grant 6 0-0 0-0 0-0 0 2 0 1 0 0 0 0 
Cook 8 2-4 0-0 0-0 0 2 0 0 0 0 0 4 
Brown 4 0-2 0-0 0-0 1 2 0 2 0 0 0 0 
Totals 120 16-36 1-7 6-9 6 27 8 15 3 0 5 39
</pre>

Goodness.. They should be getting blown out.. Lucky to be down only 11 with those 15 TO's. 

Jumaine Jones - What a starter!
Lamar Odom - What a stud! 
Chris Mihm - YAOWNAGE!
Chucky Atkins - Quit with the turnovers damnit!
Caron Butler - Shoot more often. The only person making anything really.
Luke Walton - Nice first half but made some dumb turnovers.
Brian Grant - *Yawn*
Brian Cook - Nice goaltend you idiot!
Tierre Brown - Turnovers.. Nuff said!

And that's with McGrady struggling...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Lamar Odom = 1 point

WTF is he doing? We all say he's so talented, but really...for how "versatile" he is, this guy sucks at scoring the basketball. When the hell is he going to learn how to shoot a jump shot?

Odom, Mihm and Jones should have their shooting rights revoked and it should just be Atkins, Butler, Walton (of all people!) and Cookie jacking up jumpers for the whole second half.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

15 FREAKING TURNOVERS
IN 24 MINUTES 



:nonono:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> Lamar Odom = 1 point
> 
> WTF is he doing? We all say he's so talented, but really...for how "versatile" he is, this guy sucks at scoring the basketball. When the hell is he going to learn how to shoot a jump shot?
> ...


Odom's being doubled by the Rockets. He's doing a nice job dishing the ball, but yah he needs to be a little more aggressive on offense.

Houston's really just playing a great game overall, all our guys are stepping up on D.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

And with all that said about how great the Rockets are playing, the Lakers are still in the game really.. Amazing :laugh:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Nevermind what I said.. This team is so frustrating I can see where Rudy was coming from.. This team doesnt have the right personal.. Lottery here we come!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Cris</b>!
> 15 FREAKING TURNOVERS
> IN 24 MINUTES
> 
> ...


It's been our tradition this season.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lakers making a mini run (10-5 LAL this quarter).. Rockets up 89-79 with 9:32 to go in the 4th.. Timeout Jeff Van Gundy Cmon guys.. Rally back time!! :uhoh:


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Assist/TO Ratio so far 19:19

:laugh:


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Mihm finally showed aggressiveness: _The Mihm Dunk_


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Down to 7.. Interesting..97-90 HOU with 4:59 left in the game.. Lakers ball when we come back.. 

Cmon guys :gopray:


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Lead cut to 4.

COME ON LAKERS!!!!!!!


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

4 point game!

Come on, guys!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Odom..Odom :rock:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Yessssssssssss.. Cook forces Yao into a Miss.. Odom taking over offensively.. Shotclock violation on the Rockets.. We gotta 2 pt Rockets lead (98-96) and Lakers ball with 2:55 left in the game..

Let's steal this W!! Great comeback guys but wont mean anything if you dont pull this out!


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Damn first time i am rooting for the Lakers.

Odom is doing it all in the 4th quarter,huge block agaisnt TMAC too bad no fastbreak pts.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

GO LAKERS!

STEAL THIS ONE!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> Damn first time i am rooting for the Lakers.
> 
> Odom is doing it all in the 4th quarter,huge block agaisnt TMAC too bad no fastbreak pts.


You should always root for the Lakers. :


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

If they dont win then atleast a triple double by Odom.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

a miss?
edit:Odom got a nice block


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

YES!!!!!!!!!!
Chucky Atkins.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lamarr to BC, Cook pump fake.. Cook to CHUCKY for Threeeeeeee.. 100-99 LAKERS!!!!!!!!!

1:48 left in game..

Let's go guys!!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Holy Shineeeeeeeekyyyyyyy


----------



## ImallfortheLakers (Dec 8, 2004)

I hope they ween this GAME!!!!! Go Chucky! Go Odom! Go Butler!


----------



## IanMFCFirPark85 (Dec 8, 2003)

Huge shot by Chucky. We've got them against the ropes, lets kill them off now.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

DEFENSE!!!!!


----------



## IanMFCFirPark85 (Dec 8, 2003)

Two big ones from Chucky, this guy is clutch. 21pts now.


----------



## ImallfortheLakers (Dec 8, 2004)

Im Nervous.. Im shaking... YES!!! FT for Chucky! Both MadE~!   YES!! Lets Choke em!


----------



## IanMFCFirPark85 (Dec 8, 2003)

Great defense on Howard.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

This is the thrid time, this season, L.O's showing off his groove.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Damn. My ESPN play-by-play ain't working... what's going on????


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

what a beatiful pass by Odom who is that scrub who miss it?


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> Damn. My ESPN play-by-play ain't working... what's going on????


Lakers are playing 'Lamar Odom Basketball' :grinning:


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Odom needs to make the play or take it the rim and win the game.


----------



## IanMFCFirPark85 (Dec 8, 2003)

Dammit. Don't choke now. We've come too far in the 4th.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Damn so sad but still time lets Go Odom!


----------



## ImallfortheLakers (Dec 8, 2004)

Fudge!! C'mon Ming! looks like were gonna have to make the big shot..:no:


----------



## IanMFCFirPark85 (Dec 8, 2003)

Dammit :upset:


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

WTF?! WALTON AND COOK?!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

damn

that shot went in and out.....so close to going in


----------



## ImallfortheLakers (Dec 8, 2004)

Doh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Man..  .. _Close_ :sigh:


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

No comment.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Cook :upset: 

Walton: :upset:


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

I know let's give it to...... Cook?

I was laughing at slippery fingers Walton too.


----------



## IanMFCFirPark85 (Dec 8, 2003)

Ok so we lost.....mad props to Jumaine for the way he got us going in the 2nd half. I think we can definitely win these next two. If we can do that, we'll have some confident going to Detroit, and on Sunday who knows, Kobe might be back by then.


----------



## ImallfortheLakers (Dec 8, 2004)

O well....   Good game... at least we can look foward to the Super Bowl


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I'm more puzzled at giving the LAST shot to Cook at the end of a game.. Let alone him being out there and missing that


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

F!, man... just.. F!

What a terrible loss...


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Lakers outrebounded Rockets and yet still lost. What pains me we are making too much TOs(besides our love from beyond the arc).

The last play, I'd have given ball to Chucky. Oh Frank...:sigh:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

luke walton should be shot


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> I'm more puzzled at giving the LAST shot to Cook at the end of a game.. Let alone him being out there and missing that


Well he was WIDE open and he's normally money with open 3's.

Great effort, but disappointing we gave up our 3 point lead with a minute remaining.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Mihm had about 4 loose ball fouls on Yao that weren't called, so justice was served with that shot by Cook.


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

:heart: :heart: 


WHO knew they put t-mac on odom that really f'd us up but DAM!

so close yet so far....atleast minny lost


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> I'm more puzzled at giving the LAST shot to Cook at the end of a game.. Let alone him being out there and missing that


I thought u'd be happy that Cook had a chance for the game winner!

I think Lakers wanted Odom to drive by whoever was guarding him, but they didn't anticipate that they'd put the smaller and quicker T-Mac on him, and he spotted a wide open Brian Cook. Honestly if Cook gave up that shot (there was still some time on the clock) he might've found an open guy with a better look.

Anyways good game, good game :clap:


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

ok 

first off the rockets suck to almost lose to a kobe-less lakers 

second off will the following men please arise to be brutally raped and shot out back

brian cook and luke walton

3rd off brian cook what an idiot he misses a wide open 3 to win it and why the lakers went for a 3 is way beyond me 

also no one should give the lakers credit for coming back when they didnt even win the game


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SoCalfan21</b>!
> ok
> 
> first off the rockets suck to almost lose to a kobe-less lakers
> ...


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

Easy to say all that when your team wins, eh? :laugh:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SoCalfan21</b>!
> ok
> 
> first off the rockets suck to almost lose to a kobe-less lakers



we barley beat them earlier this year with kobe and they didnt have tmac


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

First off. If that shot goes down nobody wants to kill Cook.. The shot didnt.. 

He was wide open and missed a 3... He wasnt even shooting good all day so maybe he should have passed it off. Where were the other 3 out there on that play? Why did it happen to be Cook that got the ball inbounds (He shouldnt have even been by the ball), Odom drives and see TMAC on him so he dishes it to the only person that's open.. Cook it is.. He misses.. Walton cant hold onto the rebound..

It wasnt that bad of a shot and it looked like it could have gone in.. Still had time to try and pass it though..

I'm not blaming anyone (I'm sorry I'm not gonna grill into Cook, not because he's my boy, but because that stuff happens occasionally).. They tried hard again in the 4th.. Even the great Kobe has missed some shots to end a game..

There's one thing people need to remember.. Cook aint no Horry! :laugh: 

Oh well.. **** happens.. Deal with it!

Gotta go win that Atlanta game or we screwed!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

One more thing.. That foul on Cook to Yao where he was inbetween Cook/Odom.. Yao looked like he lost control of the ball before the contact.. Whatever..

What did you expect Brian to do?

If he steps in, defense recovers, the shot is off-balance or stuffed by YAO!

If he steps in, makes the shot your on his nuts.

If he passes it, McGrady can steal the ball.

If he passes it, maybe the Lakers win with Odom driving to the hoop.

If he passes it, someone else could miss it.

If he shoots the 3, makes the shot your on his nuts.

If he shoots the 3, misses the shot fans wanna kill him.

Why were Atkins and Butler on the other side of the court away from the ball?

Why didnt they take it to the hoop and hope for a foul?

Where was Kobe on that last play? Dont tell me he told Coach to draw that play up.

Why was Odom backing up McGrady only to pass the ball? Take the damn ball to the hoop Odom and hope for a foul on Tmac..

IF that was the play the was drawn up, bad job on Hamblen's part and the shot on Cook/Odom's part. Honestly I dont think that was the shot setup.. Oh well!

Theres a whole bunch of scenarios to this loss and the last play.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

McGrady always guards the best player in clutch situations, unless it's KG or Duncan, in which case Yao takes them.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Cris</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> we barley beat them earlier this year with kobe and they didnt have tmac


Well we cracked them with Kobe and Tmac there. 

The Rockets suck. They have about 3 quality players in Tmac, Yao, and Sura everybody else they have is terrible. 

We should have won this game probably. Odom really showed all his skills today. He really showed me that he could carry a team back from the edge. 

I figured Tmac would eventually guard Odom I was surprised JVG waited so long. 

He wanted to make Odom have to back down instead of blowing by.

Chucky should have been the guy shooting iinstead if Cook who had gone cold on his last couple 3's. I don't know why Cook was rotated over. Chucky is alittle more clutch with his experience. 

As for Walton he should part of the rotation he gives us some energy and some passing when he comes on. 

A tough loss that should have been a win some questionable calls, the Odom block was terrible he beat Sura to the spot and the Yao foul also a very suspect call.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Yahoo Game Recap:

HOUSTON (AP) -- When Lamar Odom put up a rare miss in the fourth quarter, Yao Ming didn't give him another chance to steal the game away from the Houston Rockets.

Yao rebounded the carom and went on to make the winning free throws with 15.2 seconds left, leading the Rockets to a 103-102 victory over the Los Angeles Lakers on Sunday.

``I knew I could make that because I had missed too many before,'' said Yao, apparently unaware that he went 5-of-6 from the line en route to 23 points. ``It's great to get the win.'' 

Tracy McGrady had 21 points and Bob Sura had 19 points, 12 rebounds, eight assists and five steals for the Rockets, who have won four straight and eight of their last 10.

Los Angeles forward Brian Cook missed a potential winning 3-pointer with 2.9 seconds to play, and the Lakers fumbled away the ensuing rebound as the clock expired.

Cook flashed a pained smile as the Rockets stormed onto the court, and Yao pumped his fist before running into a mob of teammates to celebrate another close win.

``When it came off my fingers it felt good,'' Cook said. ``If I had that shot again, I'd take it 10 more times.'' 

McGrady said, ``The fourth quarter was the Lamar Odom Show. He was doing eveyrthing. He was making things happen.''

``We did everything in the last three quarters you would usually do to lose,'' Rockets coach Jeff Van Gundy said. ``We got a good cushion and then they dominated the game in the second half.

``You know I'm just being honest ... It's a great win.''

The Lakers dropped to 5-6 without Bryant. Hamblen said Bryant should play at some point during this five-game road trip.

Lakers Rally comes up SHORT

HOUSTON - (KRT) - The Los Angeles Lakers faced a blowout loss for three quarters Sunday.

It would have been preferable to what eventually befell them.

Trailing Houston by 16 but then leading by three, the Lakers lost, 103-102, when Brian Cook's straightaway jumper sank halfway through the hoop then popped out.

Luke Walton couldn't control the rebound, and the Lakers dropped the first game of a five-game trip.

"It was kind of a busted play at the end, but then Cookie got a great look, and he makes those shots," Coach Frank Hamblen said. "Our guys are upset. They thought they should have won."

"It felt good coming off my fingers, but it wasn't meant to be," Cook said.

Bob Sura and Yao Ming each hit two foul shots in the final 40 seconds. On the other end, Odom missed a wing shot after contact with Yao.

"We thought there was a foul that wasn't called there," Hamblen said.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

the point i was making was that if kobe was there the lakers would have raped the rockets by at least 18


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Devestating loss, but nonetheless...a good comeback. We should have held on at the end because Houston didn't deserve to win that one. I think Odom's shot at the end really screwed us in because he just rushed down the court and tossed up an off-balanced floater.

Anyways, Lamar deserves a lot of credit. He finally woke up and decided to stop shooting jumpers and took the ball to the hoop like he should have been doing. This just shows to me that Houston isn't as good as many people believe them to be.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> I figured Tmac would eventually guard Odom I was surprised JVG waited so long.


McGrady's bad back, Gundy wanted to conserve all his strength for the offensive end.



> A tough loss that should have been a win some questionable calls, the Odom block was terrible he beat Sura to the spot and the Yao foul also a very suspect call.


Odom clearly hit Yao's elbows on the foul, there was no disputing that call. Considering Mihm had about 3-4 loose ball fouls on Yao that weren't called, the Lakers were lucky to stay in the game even with Houston collapsing in the 4th. How about that play when Odom dribbled the ball out of bounds (which the refs called a jump ball that went to the Lakers), or when Atkins cheated on the jump ball with Yao?



> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> Anyways, Lamar deserves a lot of credit. He finally woke up and decided to stop shooting jumpers and took the ball to the hoop like he should have been doing. This just shows to me that Houston isn't as good as many people believe them to be.


Actually, it just shows that Juwan Howard is a terrible defensive PF. Howard has never been able to guard Odom, so the Rockets ended up collapsing on Odom everytime in the 4th when he got past Howard with ease, leaving Jumaine Jones, Chucky Atkins and Brian Cook open a good number of times.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

No need to diss the Rockets here. TMac is a fantastic player. That was even more brilliant by Van Gundy to put him on Odom at the end of the game. Also nice to see that he's allowing the Rockets to open up the offense. Now they just have to get some better players around him. But can we please close out a team in the 4th??? Damn that was hard to watch.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>-D!</b>!
> No need to diss the Rockets here. TMac is a fantastic player. That was even more brilliant by Van Gundy to put him on Odom at the end of the game. Also nice to see that he's allowing the Rockets to open up the offense. Now they just have to get some better players around him. But can we please close out a team in the 4th??? Damn that was hard to watch.


Tmac fantastic when you're here cracking Kobe about the small stuff come on D.

Rockets aren't a good team thats why they struggle its obvious we aren't much better I think we have a more well rounded team than they do from a guards and sf standpoint.

Ref's didn't cost us this game and Tmac's D on Odom didn't hurt us either. He didn't stop Odom just ran him into the double team is all.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Good game by the Lakers, win or not. Showing poise and determination on the road is a very good sign, even more so with Kobe out and Rudy just recently departed. Rockets aren't a horrible team by any means, though they haven't impressed this year IMO. They're doing well with what they have, though. 

Can't wait for this team to get rolling when Kobe comes back. Supposedly he's back this Wednesday. Still a brutal end to the year with all the back to backs and road games for the Lakers, but I think this team has improved internally since Kobe went down. Odom, Butler and Atkins especially. Now if the Lakers could just find another perimeter defender before the deadline, I'd feel confident they'd make the playoffs this year.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

jazzy, I haven't been cracking on Kobe...? I think he's better than TMac personally. Just trying not to put down the other teams. Two awesome comebacks in a row. I guess I will have to stop changing the channel when the Lakers are getting smoked.


----------

